# oval size info



## Midlife (Jul 30, 2011)

i'm looking to route some some ovals around 25cm x 15cm , do you know where i can input the size's and print ? 

thanks midlife


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just download Paint.net it's free and it will print out any oval you need.

========


----------

